# Lost Paddle in Big Thompson



## cemartin (Oct 11, 2003)

I was in the following Big T Statistical Analysis category:
"I swam, got raked over rocks, and yardsaled everything"
I got my pinned boat back with help from a friend, but lost a paddle in the river 3/4 miles above Drake. If you find it, please call the number listed on the paddle. It has a gray fin. Just be extra headsup in that section incase it could become a safety hazzard.


----------

